# Should Women Drive After MidNight?



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Feel free to give your honest opinion. We won't judge. Okay maybe a little.

Is it sexist to say they shouldn't drive after after midnight?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Feel free to give your honest opinion. We won't judge. Okay maybe a little.
> 
> Is it sexist to say they shouldn't drive after after midnight?


Ugh is it sexist?

Is it sexist to tell a woman or your wife or daughter to buy pepper spray or have a friend walk her to her car late or etc? No it's real life.

I don't think every man turns into a rapist after midnight

I guess u just have to be slightly more careful? I'm not sure how but I wouldn't say don't drive at all


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Feel free to give your honest opinion. We won't judge. Okay maybe a little.
> 
> Is it sexist to say they shouldn't drive after after midnight?


Hell no. I'm a 6' 3" 220lb male and I don't feel safe after midnight.

Men are too aggressive. Women have no honor.

Recipe for odds eventually catching up.


----------



## jgraham11 (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm a man and 6'3 200lbs like the poster above and I wouldn't pick up anyone after midnight either. Nothing good ever happens after Midnight. If you're really determined to be maximizing hours then at least get dash cam, but that still isn't much of a protection shield from the crazies out there.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Hell no. I'm a 6' 3" 220lb male and I don't feel safe after midnight.
> 
> Men are too aggressive. Women have no honor.
> 
> Recipe for odds eventually catching up. I think if we boil this down to it's natural conclusion, men and women are not the same, each has strengths and weaknesses thus is is appropriate to be sexist in some things.


Women have no honor heh what?


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Feel free to give your honest opinion. We won't judge. Okay maybe a little.
> 
> Is it sexist to say they shouldn't drive after after midnight?


Women have every right to drive anytime they want. It's sexist to think that women shouldn't have the same rights as any man.



Omega 3 said:


> Women have no honor heh what?


How many women dumped you because of your caveman mentality.


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

Most people are not cut out for driving nights. 

I used to handle shift change for a place that rented cars to r/s drivers in 12 hour increments. The people that stuck with nights were mostly confident, perceptive people who had done dangerous work in the past and a few of them were women.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Mr. Yuck said:


> Most people are not cut out for driving nights.
> 
> I used to handle shift change for a place that rented cars to r/s drivers in 12 hour increments. The people that stuck with nights were mostly confident, perceptive people who had done dangerous work in the past and a few of them were women.


Tell that to Lissetti, she has a tire iron waiting to meet you ?


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Women’s tendencies to get distracted, chatty on the phone, looking into the mirrors, combine with the extra dangers from drunks late at night is a disaster. I am all for women driving during the day as even though they are worse drivers then men, it’s a necessity...nighttime no way


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

I


Clint Torres said:


> Women's tendencies to get distracted, chatty on the phone, looking into the mirrors, combine with the extra dangers from drunks late at night is a disaster. I am all for women driving during the day as even though they are worse drivers then men, it's a necessity...nighttime no way


It was always the guys who wrecked the cars. Always.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Clint Torres said:


> Women's tendencies to get distracted, chatty on the phone, looking into the mirrors, combine with the extra dangers from drunks late at night is a disaster. I am all for women driving during the day as even though they are worse drivers then men, it's a necessity...nighttime no way


And you wonder why women avoid you. This isn't the 14th century.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

There are too many factors to make this a simple yes or no question. It depends upon where they are driving, what day of the week it is, how confident they are, how physically large they are, Etc. I'd like to say it depends on how hot they are / what they're wearing, but desperate men will hit on anything they suspect has female anatomy. 

I'd say it's up to the woman to make that decision. If it was my daughter I would be nervous, at least until I knew she was able to handle herself in most adult situations.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

To be honest I feel bad for any women doing this gig. I obviously understand why they (or anyone) would do it, but I can't even imagine the sheer number of brahs who think they're something special hitting on female Uber drivers. I don't mean that in a white knight sort of way, I just know what dudes are like.

I think for women it has to be a case by case thing, and hopefully if good perception and sound judgement kick in they won't hesitate to just avoid/cancel any trip that makes them even remotely uncomfortable.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

As a rider, it is a rarity for me see a female, Uber driver after 9 PM. I have seen them, but it is rare. Most of the drivers I encounter state they won't drive at certain hours.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Steven Ambrose said:


> As a rider, it is a rarity for me see a female, Uber driver after 9 PM. I have seen them, but it is rare. Most of the drivers I encounter state they won't drive at certain hours.


You apparently don't drive in Florida, some of the women driver's here scare the ? out of any man.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

A female driver should have several hundred daytime trips completed before she even entertains the idea of driving after midnight.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> A female driver should have several hundred daytime trips completed before she even entertains the idea of driving after midnight.


Why ???


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

L DaVinci said:


> Why ???


To build confidence and give her a feel for the type of clientele she might be driving when they're drunk.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

L DaVinci said:


> You apparently don't drive in Florida, some of the women driver's here scare the ? out of any man.


I lived in Florida. I saw no difference really.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Clint Torres said:


> Women's tendencies to get distracted, chatty on the phone, looking into the mirrors, combine with the extra dangers from drunks late at night is a disaster. I am all for women driving during the day as even though they are worse drivers then men, it's a necessity...nighttime no way


Generalize much? You must be a troll with this post!

I often wonder if guys like you who have such a one-sided view of women are able to actually get laid.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Generalize much? You must be a troll with this post!
> 
> I often wonder if guys like you who have such a one-sided view of women are able to actually get laid.


The only way guys like Steve get laid is the same way Trump gets laid, they buy prostitutes and it's considered a sympathy F by the working ladies.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Feel free to give your honest opinion. We won't judge. Okay maybe a little.
> 
> Is it sexist to say they shouldn't drive after after midnight?


Unless armed with something for defense, I wouldn't suggest anybody driving after midnight in about 90% of US markets. Nothing good happens midnight and that goes for men and women both. Both men and women are targets for robbery and assault when alone, attractiveness just adds to the sexual factor increasing the likelihood of a sexual assault.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

As for the OP's question, I think as @MadTownUberD wrote, it depends on the area.

Last night, I worked til 11:30pm, but wasn't worried because I was downtown, which are typically short rides on a Friday night. But when I was sent to a city near a higher crime area, I stopped.

Last wk, I worked til almost 2am on Sat. Only stayed on because was having decent pax, and I didn't feel unsafe.

The times I've been hit on and male pax creeped me out the most has been during the wknd days, or early evenings. .

I don't want to keep driving after 9pm, but some days I'm forced to to make money. Yet, I've always had my exit plans, and I follow my gut. If I get a bad vibe, I drive off and don't pickup s pax.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

If you don't like the way women drive, stay off the sidewalk.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> If you don't like the way women drive, stay off the sidewalk.


Hey, that's how I drive ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Is it sexist to tell a woman or your wife or daughter to buy pepper spray or have a friend wal


I agree with you. I dont see the sexism. What I see are people looking out for your safety.

The story changes when they say "I forbid you". ?‍♀?


nonononodrivethru said:


> Women have no honor.


Any good point you had is thrown out the window when you insert a stupid statement like this. 


L DaVinci said:


> How many women dumped you because of your caveman mentality.


It wasn't @Omega 3 statement. ? He was questioning another poster.


Mtbsrfun said:


> Nothing good happens midnight and that goes for men and women both.


A good third option for the poll should have been "No, neither should men". Valid point


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Is it sexist to say they shouldn't drive after after midnight?


In this day & age, gender doesn't seem to have anything to do with it anymore.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> In this day & age, gender doesn't seem to have anything to do with it anymore.
> View attachment 373322


So I'll pencil you in for the mysterious 3rd option "No, neither should men". Safe for all ??


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> In this day & age, gender doesn't seem to have anything to do with it anymore.
> View attachment 373322


Definitely a Florida driver, gender neutral ?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont see the sexism. What I see are people looking out for your safety.


This! I just realized I never answered your question, so thanks for not scolding me. ?

As another person asked me in a different thread, I don't think it is sexist to say women shouldn't drive after midnight. And it's because what you wrote about a safety concern.

But I also lived most of my life without the world getting so offended by everything, and I don't find the question offensive. I thought the guy asking the question was nice to ask.

I miss the good ole' days when people could be real, and ask questions without everything being labeled something.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Feel free to give your honest opinion. We won't judge. Okay maybe a little.
> 
> Is it sexist to say they shouldn't drive after after midnight?


You won't find me out past 9pm and I have protection. And last time I checked, I'm not a woman.

There are risks driving nights, period. Higher possibility of being assaulted or robbed, unpredictable behavior, and increased hazards on the road (drunks, animals, decreased visibility, etc).


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Last night I drove uber from ~7pm to 11:40pm. I went in with a whole new attitude. Refreshed and feeling great.

Lately I've been working on clearing mental blocks associated with fear. If you dont work on overcoming your fears they just get worse. Nobody should cripple themselves.

So I'm going continue working late fridays. Just like I'm going to continue walk/jogging before the sun is out. I have my pepper spray and have images of adding a screwdriver to the mix. A combination of spray and stab ?.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> If you dont work on overcoming your fears they just get worse. Nobody should cripple themselves


It's not always about fear, but about statistics. Evening is more dangerous.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Last night I drove uber from ~7pm to 11:40pm. I went in with a whole new attitude. Refreshed and feeling great.
> 
> Lately I've been working on clearing mental blocks associated with fear. If you dont work on overcoming your fears they just get worse. Nobody should cripple themselves.
> 
> ...


Fear is a product of the environment we were raised in. Fear is usually an irrational belief, example, when the movie the exorcist came out thousands of otherwise rational people became obsessed with the fear of being possessed by demons.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> It's not always about fear, but about statistics. Evening is more dangerous.


Yes true. But building confidence and becoming empowered helps with decision making when the time comes.

Speaking for myself if I continue to give into and overthink these dangers it's only going to hurt me in the long run.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Feel free to give your honest opinion. We won't judge. Okay maybe a little.
> 
> Is it sexist to say they shouldn't drive after after midnight?


Women should be at home doing laundry for their husbands at midnight, right after they put their kids to bed.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Women should be at home doing laundry for their husbands at midnight, right after they put their kids to bed.


Men should be massaging our feet when we come home from a long day of work. You're welcome for handling business ?‍?


----------



## mikees3 (Nov 9, 2018)

Drunk bros leaving the club @ 3am getting a semi attractive female Uber driver is not a good recipe, they most likely struck out at the club so they may go after an easy target like a female driver who’s trapped in the car with this creepy drunk guy.

I like working late nights, that’s when the crazies come out, pax are like animals the best ones come out after dark.

But shout out to all the female drivers tho you ladies probably get more tips then us guys but you also have to deal with getting hit on by thirsty horny guys. no female pax guna hit on my ugly ass ?


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Generalize much? You must be a troll with this post!
> 
> I often wonder if guys like you who have such a one-sided view of women are able to actually get laid.


I have never fully grasped who is safer drivers - men or women. Gender based driving seems useless to me as I have encountered both men and women to be great drivers and to be awful drivers.

Case in point, younger brother has been in 4, at fault accidents in less than 10 years. My younger sister has never been in an at fault or not at fault accident and she has been driving for over 20 years.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

I don't drive after midnight and I am a 6' 200lb man that can handle myself.

I have been attacked by pax more than once over 2000 rides.

I now carry a real Taser, the kind that shoots darts 15'.

If a former bar owner doesn't drive after midnight.......
Well its your call.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I don't drive after midnight and I am a 6' 200lb man that can handle myself.
> 
> I have been attacked by pax more than once over 2000 rides.
> 
> ...


Do you have more details about the taser you have?


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you have more details about the taser you have?


 Kinky. Lol.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

It depends on the woman. Hell half the guys in here shouldn’t drive past 5pm let alone midnight. Just look at some of the locked ghetto threads. Some of these guys are scared of their own shadows and would shit their pants driving after 12.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Do you have more details about the taser you have?


C2 civilian Taser.
Taser International's web page has turned to Axon.com and they changed models. Do a search on C2 Civilian Taser.

I ended up with 3 over the years. At CES they used to sell them for $200ea. I bought one a year. Got one for the car, one in an in the pants Uncle Mike's holster, one for home.
Its legal in California. Check where you live. DC no. New York no for sure



Steven Ambrose said:


> Kinky. Lol.


One thing about a taser is everyone has seen one work on TV, and they want no part of one. Once you open that safety and laser comes on you don't even have to ask him to get out of the car that car door opens and they're f****** going.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Feel free to give your honest opinion. We won't judge. Okay maybe a little.
> Is it sexist to say they shouldn't drive after after midnight?


Women should drive when they want to drive. Nobody should drive when they don't want to drive, or don't feel safe. That's called freedom.
Is it sexist to say one gender should only drive during certain hours? Yes


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I agree with you. I dont see the sexism. What I see are people looking out for your safety.
> 
> The story changes when they say "I forbid you". ?‍♀?
> 
> ...


Agreed I'm very against this primitive attitude of a man owns his wife.

this kinda is like that in the Middle East / India right ?


----------



## Lady WaWa (Oct 20, 2019)

In a year and a half I've had 7000 passenger rides resulting in no fewer than 15,000 passengers that have been in my vehicle. I estimate a mere 20,000 since I drive XL. That's enough people to fill a sports arena yet have had no incidents that I could not control or needed to file a police report. My rating hovers around 4.9 - 5.0. I much prefer night driving over day driving. I like the fact that people are more conversational, upbeat, and less stressed. I like the nighttime landscape of the city lights and frequent wildlife surprises. I feel good that I can be there for the women who tell me they are relieved to have a female driver. I don't worry much but I work at defense and stay alert and in control. However, without a doubt, I don't have the same experiences that a young and less experienced female could have.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I started out driving days, because I'm a day person. That's when I'm naturally awake.

This past August, there was a good event right in our neighborhood, and I started driving in the evenings for a while. Later in the month, I did some all nighters on weekends. I was surprised at how much I enjoyed it.



Buck-a-mile said:


> Once you open that safety and laser comes on you don't even have to ask him to get out of the car that car door opens and they're f****** going.


My Significant Other's brother is a retired police officer from Des Moines. He said that a laser sight on his service weapon guaranteed instant compliance.

I think what happens is that it's a graphic reminder of exactly where that bullet is going to go. It's probably something similar to that for the laser sight on your Taser.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

I made a lot of money driving 11pm to 11am. 2 years of that.
Drunks started to get on my nerves. Same tricks. Cxl ride during trip. That got a drunk dropped off right where they cancelled the ride.
All the tricks you have seen.

None of that happens on the early shift.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

NO !


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Lady WaWa said:


> In a year and a half I've had 7000 passenger rides resulting in no fewer than 15,000 passengers that have been in my vehicle. I estimate a mere 20,000 since I drive XL. That's enough people to fill a sports arena yet have had no incidents that I could not control or needed to file a police report. My rating hovers around 4.9 - 5.0. I much prefer night driving over day driving. I like the fact that people are more conversational, upbeat, and less stressed. I like the nighttime landscape of the city lights and frequent wildlife surprises. I feel good that I can be there for the women who tell me they are relieved to have a female driver. I don't worry much but I work at defense and stay alert and in control. However, without a doubt, I don't have the same experiences that a young and less experienced female could have.


This ^^^ ? post lowered my blood pressure significantly. Thank you. I couldn't say it better myself.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Lady WaWa said:


> In a year and a half I've had 7000 passenger rides resulting in no fewer than 15,000 passengers that have been in my vehicle. I estimate a mere 20,000 since I drive XL. That's enough people to fill a sports arena yet have had no incidents that I could not control or needed to file a police report. My rating hovers around 4.9 - 5.0. I much prefer night driving over day driving. I like the fact that people are more conversational, upbeat, and less stressed. I like the nighttime landscape of the city lights and frequent wildlife surprises. I feel good that I can be there for the women who tell me they are relieved to have a female driver. I don't worry much but I work at defense and stay alert and in control. However, without a doubt, I don't have the same experiences that a young and less experienced female could have.


You just described some of the best parts of driving late. I feel the same with picking up female passengers. Sunlight and traffic is not for me.



Buck-a-mile said:


> I made a lot of money driving 11pm to 11am. 2 years of that.
> Drunks started to get on my nerves. Same tricks. Cxl ride during trip. That got a drunk dropped off right where they cancelled the ride.
> All the tricks you have seen.
> 
> None of that happens on the early shift.


You described some of the worst parts of driving late lol. I've had numerous cancellations, not where their supposed to be, drunk, etc


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Clint Torres said:


> Women's tendencies to get distracted, chatty on the phone, looking into the mirrors, combine with the extra dangers from drunks late at night is a disaster. I am all for women driving during the day as even though they are worse drivers then men, it's a necessity...nighttime no way


--------------------------
Your opinion, Sir !! Both sexes have equally bad drivers.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Clint Torres said:


> I am all for women driving during the day as even though they are worse drivers then men,


I gotta point out the obvious to you:

The insurance companies all say that women are better drivers. Women pay lower insurances rates than men.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

That’s the only time I rideshare. I don’t care if people think I shouldn’t. I’m sure there are a lot of things that people think shouldn’t be doing too but they still do it.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

mikees3 said:


> Drunk bros leaving the club @ 3am getting a semi attractive female Uber driver is not a good recipe, they most likely struck out at the club so they may go after an easy target like a female driver who's trapped in the car with this creepy drunk guy.


Good point. The danger increases if the woman is attractive. So the answer is contingent upon the attractiveness of the driver.

A 10/10 woman who is constantly hounded by men knows that rideshare will get her in the evening news.

Its better for attractive women to work as hostesses or servers if they are in service industry; they know the rewards will be greater. (I've talked to some female servers who are used to making 5-600 a night.) In those jobs, attractiveness is an asset. In rideshare it makes them a target. Women who are not hired to be customer facing usually end up on the cleaning staff.

There is a hierarchy of desirable jobs, and an attractive women has access to the upper tiers. Rideshare is probably somewhere in the middle/bottom.

It may not be PC to say so, and it may not be fair, but its true. There is definitely "sorting" done based on a womans looks.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Good point. The danger increases if the woman is attractive. So the answer is contingent upon the attractiveness of the driver.
> 
> A 10/10 woman who is constantly hounded by men knows that rideshare will get her in the evening news.
> 
> ...


So in other words your saying a woman who is a cocker spaniel is better suited for rideshare? Lol....


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

The rideshare women I know that drive at night seem to do it because they have to. Especially with the dwindling incentives, night time is the best time to guarantee business outside of the work hours and you only get so many days with work hours in them.

Plus, way less traffic. The only time I don't mind driving in DC is late night when all of the traffic is gone. If there's any traffic at all I turn the app off and drive away. Not worth the stress when I can make the same money in the burbs with better places to turn/uturn. 



TBF the stories of the crazy stuff that happens are the rare 1 percent of situations. It's good to prepare for them, but a lot of the stuff I've seen on video of pax getting really crazy are ones where the driver also helped provoke the situation. If they're drunk or beginning to get generally belligerent, don't give them more fuel than they need. Keep your emotions away from aggressive pax


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> So in other words your saying a woman who is a cocker spaniel is better suited for rideshare? Lol....


I think an attractive woman who does rideshare is selling herself short. She has access to better jobs based solely upon her appearance.

Also, the math of rideshare doesn't work if the driver is unable to perform all repairs. While it may be a generalization, many women are not as mechanically inclined or trained in auto repair.

If I had a daughter who told me she was considering rideshare, I could give her a list of 20 jobs that paid better, were safer, and not potentially ruinous financially.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Nothing good happens after midnight out side of my bedroom. If I am outside after midnight someone is paying me to do something bad.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

OldBay said:


> The danger increases if the woman is attractive. So the answer is contingent upon the attractiveness of the driver.


Completely untrue. Getting hit on is not a function of how attractive you are.

I've had guys tell me that they dont hit on the truly stellar women. They figure they don't have a chance with a woman who's a 9 or a 10.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Completely untrue. Getting hit on is not a function of how attractive you are.
> 
> I've had guys tell me that they dont hit on the truly stellar women. They figure they don't have a chance with a woman who's a 9 or a 10.


There are women that men won't hit on, have absolutely zero sexual interest in.

And the rules of dating are not the same as men harassing their rideshare drivers.

You're making a false equivalence.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

OldBay said:


> You're making a false equivalence.


It may be, but there's still no relationship between being attractive and being harassed.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> It may be, but there's still no relationship between being attractive and being harassed.


I don't have statistics, but it seems reasonable that women who are sexually desirable get raped more than women who aren't.

There are probably 100x as many young women raped as old women. So yes, there is a correlation between rape/harassment and physical attractiveness.


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

Well, whoever you are-daylight savings tonight means an extra hour of drinking so watch out!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I don't have statistics, but it seems reasonable that women who are sexually desirable get raped more than women who aren't.
> 
> There are probably 100x as many young women raped as old women. So yes, there is a correlation between rape/harassment and physical attractiveness.


That's because you're mistaking rape for a crime of lust, which it is not.

And yes, lots of elderly women get raped. They're seen as more vulnerable.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Last night I drove uber from ~7pm to 11:40pm. I went in with a whole new attitude. Refreshed and feeling great.
> 
> Lately I've been working on clearing mental blocks associated with fear. If you dont work on overcoming your fears they just get worse. Nobody should cripple themselves.
> 
> ...


The trick is a small knife, serrated blade with a stab and twist motion; study the kill spots and your good ? just make sure they sit in the front seat.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

here’s the double standard: the prettier the woman, the more I am inclined to say nay. 

If the woman is ugly, I say go for it.


----------



## mikees3 (Nov 9, 2018)

homelesswarlock said:


> here's the double standard: the prettier the woman, the more I am inclined to say nay.
> 
> If the woman is ugly, I say go for it.


when u drunk and horny @ 3am a 6 is a 10 no questions


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> A female driver should have several hundred daytime trips completed before she even entertains the idea of driving after midnight.


Not just female. Everybody starting this Gig should do it.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> That's because you're mistaking rape for a crime of lust, which it is not.
> 
> And yes, lots of elderly women get raped. They're seen as more vulnerable.


*"Younger People Are at the Highest Risk of Sexual Violence"*

https://www.rainn.org/statistics/victims-sexual-violence


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Lines crossing is WAY more common for an attractive, approachable/kind driver. You can either work on being unapproachable (***** face) or stop the pax by saying something. If they dont stop we must have an alternative solution.



homelesswarlock said:


> here's the double standard: the prettier the woman, the more I am inclined to say nay.
> 
> If the woman is ugly, I say go for it.


So you just go to threads and say the opposite of the popular opinion. I got you ?



mikees3 said:


> when u drunk and horny @ 3am a 6 is a 10 no questions


?‍♀


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

What kind of PAX are there after midnight?

Drunks?
Paid companion?
Late flyers?


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Feel free to give your honest opinion. We won't judge. Okay maybe a little.
> 
> Is it sexist to say they shouldn't drive after after midnight?


I think women should drive whenever & wherever they like, just like men.
I think human beings & even animals have equal rights & should be allowed to live free.
I think living free comes with consequences so best judgment decisions are in order for women, men, animals, etc.

Do whatever you need to do & stay safe as possible while doing it.

Some people though...
Some women & men shouldn't be driving at all in my opinion. They drive like shit.
Seriously, some folks have no business on the roads at all, doesn't matter the time or place,
they just suck at driving.



amazinghl said:


> What kind of PAX are there after midnight?
> 
> Drunks?
> Paid companion?
> Late flyers?


Lot's of folks work late night shifts, its wrong to stereotype.
More serial killers & crimes in general are more active during the day than night.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> What kind of PAX are there after midnight?
> 
> Drunks?
> Paid companion?
> Late flyers?


People under the influence of drugs or alcohol
Pukers
Hookers


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> People under the influence of drugs or alcohol
> Pukers
> Hookers


Statistics show that most fatal DUI accidents are between 6 am & 9 am....shits wild out there.


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> There are too many factors to make this a simple yes or no question. It depends upon where they are driving, what day of the week it is, how confident they are, how physically large they are, Etc. I'd like to say it depends on how hot they are / what they're wearing, but desperate men will hit on anything they suspect has female anatomy.
> 
> I'd say it's up to the woman to make that decision. If it was my daughter I would be nervous, at least until I knew she was able to handle herself in most adult situations.


What's if it was your wife???

Jk.



Mr. Sensitive said:


> Statistics show that most fatal DUI accidents are between 6 am & 9 am....shits wild out there.


Uhm, where did you get that statistics?


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

songoku said:


> What's if it was your wife???
> 
> Jk.
> 
> ...


My wife died a few months into our marriage in a car accident.

I got statistics from M.A.D.D, the only legit anti drunk driving group there is in U.S.A.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

songoku said:


> What's if it was your wife???


My wife knows how to handle herself in adult situations. Most of them anyway.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

There’s an older woman at my real job who drove on the side until recently told me she doesn’t even bother going online before 10pm. I generally don’t do nights because of the risks/hassle involved and I’m male so I really think it depends on the person.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> It may be, but there's still no relationship between being attractive and being harassed.


Except where morons out there that think women dressing a certain way are only asking for it. If some men would actually think with the head on their shoulders and not with the thing below their waist, we would all be better off. When I drove, there were some real obnoxious characters that got in my car that identified as men.



amazinghl said:


> What kind of PAX are there after midnight?
> 
> Drunks?
> Paid companion?
> Late flyers?


Druggies and their dealers. Exotic dancers (by and far the best tippers I had). People fleeing horrible situations (5 or 6 come to mind when I drove)


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Except where morons out there that think women dressing a certain way are only asking for it. If some men would actually think with the head on their shoulders and not with the thing below their waist, we would all be better off.


I agree with part of what you said. Lots of people (gender not being an issue in that regard) don't think with their brains.

But here's the thing about guys thinking provocative clothes mean something: They react first, and then they attempt to justify their behaviour by saying it was because of how a woman was dressed. They'll say it was because she was showing a hint of cleavage. Or because her pants made her butt stick out.

It's all BS, trying to justify something after the fact.

I don't think I've ever heard a guy say "Her shorts are so short, she must be looking to get assaulted."

Instead, I think the reality is more like: "I impulsively grabbed her butt, and then tried to justify it by saying something about what she was wearing."


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> More serial killers & crimes in general are more active during the day than night.


Where's the stats for that? I know Dahmer got his victims at a bar.

Here's the list of 10 serial killers who were never found. Some of these guys could be your pax.

https://the-line-up.com/10-serial-killers-who-were-never-caught


Mr. Sensitive said:


> My wife died a few months into our marriage in a car accident.
> 
> I got statistics from M.A.D.D, the only legit anti drunk driving group there is in U.S.A.


I'm sorry that happened to your wife. How awful for you and your family.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

L DaVinci said:


> Women have every right to drive anytime they want. It's sexist to think that women shouldn't have the same rights as any man.
> 
> 
> How many women dumped you because of your caveman mentality.


Was the OP suggesting that women shouldn't have the same "rights"? Or just asking a question about safety?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Feel free to give your honest opinion. We won't judge. Okay maybe a little.
> 
> Is it sexist to say they shouldn't drive after after midnight?


Drive smart, be courteous but not be a pushover. MAIN objective; give safe rides, go home safely.
1. Keep door locked, window cracked to verify, and assess pax (veteran drivers can quickly surmise a paxhole usually).
2. Positions herself in a decent area and travels no more than say 5-6 min from starting point. (5-6 min at night & less traffic should keep you close enough to starting point)
3. Have preset boundaries of where you will and will not go. Do NOT start ride before asking for destination. Better to cxl than start & then end ride.
4. IF you accept ride headed to shady area or location that borders a shady area, engage LAST RIDE FEATURE before starting so you can better position yourself & minimize BS.
5. If it looks like a few rides in a row are paxholes, call it a night because it probably won't get better.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

IR12 said:


> Drive smart, be courteous but not be a pushover. MAIN objective; give safe rides, go home safely.
> 1. Keep door locked, window cracked to verify, and assess pax (veteran drivers can quickly surmise a paxhole usually).
> 2. Positions herself in a decent area and travels no more than say 5-6 min from starting point. (5-6 min at night & less traffic should keep you close enough to starting point)
> 3. Have preset boundaries of where you will and will not go. Do NOT start ride before asking for destination. Better to cxl than start & then end ride.
> ...


Or just shoot the aholes and drive.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

Women drivers should dedicate themselves to Walmarts and Grocery store pax because shopping (gathering) is a primal instinct that all women can relate to.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

homelesswarlock said:


> Women drivers should dedicate themselves to Walmarts and Grocery store pax because shopping (gathering) is a primal instinct that all women can relate to.


Yeah, but I gotta pay for that s*** somehow! lol


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah, but I gotta pay for that s*** somehow! lol


Get a Uber sugar daddy ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

HonkyTonk said:


> Was the OP suggesting that women shouldn't have the same "rights"? Or just asking a question about safety?


OP here. I'm a women. I would NEVER suggest women NOT have the same rights as men! In fact we should have more ? Jk

It's more of the latter. This is a follow up to a different post and wanted to see where everyone falls on this topic.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> OP here. I'm a women. I would NEVER suggest women NOT have the same rights as men! In fact we should have more ? Jk
> 
> It's more of the latter. This is a follow up to a different post and wanted to see where everyone falls on this topic.


Women should have every right as any man, it has been far too long that women have been treated as chattel and second class citizens.
Throughout history Great women have been marginalized by a male dominated culture world wide.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Mtbsrfun said:


> Unless armed with something for defense, I wouldn't suggest anybody driving after midnight in about 90% of US markets. Nothing good happens midnight and that goes for men and women both. Both men and women are targets for robbery and assault when alone, attractiveness just adds to the sexual factor increasing the likelihood of a sexual assault.


After midnight? Shoot. Nothing good happens before midnight. Tboned by a stolen vehicle, transported pimps and prostitutes, went along to score drugs, as well dropping drugs off. Let me tell you. There is just as many effed up people and encounters that happen during all hours.

as a suggestion for women, wear a burka, rock the Uberkini or wear an all leather outfit with matching gimp mask.

or put in a fake beard. Y'all can make fake hair look real so switch it up.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> After midnight? Shoot. Nothing good happens before midnight. Tboned by a stolen vehicle, transported pimps and prostitutes, went along to score drugs, as well dropping drugs off. Let me tell you. There is just as many effed up people and encounters that happen during all hours.
> 
> as a suggestion for women, wear a burka, rock the Uberkini or wear an all leather outfit with matching gimp mask.
> 
> or put in a fake beard. Y'all can make fake hair look real so switch it up.


Or just do what Lissetti does, carry a tire iron.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

L DaVinci said:


> Or just do what Lissetti does, carry a tire iron.


I see that name on a fb....;-)


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I see that name on a fb....;-)


Lissetti or tire iron ?


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Clint Torres said:


> Women's tendencies to get distracted, chatty on the phone, looking into the mirrors, combine with the extra dangers from drunks late at night is a disaster. I am all for women driving during the day as even though they are worse drivers then men, it's a necessity...nighttime no way


That's the biggest load of misogynistic bullshit I've ever read. From what I've seen MEN are worse drivers for aggressive driving and taking unnecessary risks. Back to your cage, TROLL
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.vi...orse-drivers-than-menstatistics-say-otherwise


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

May H. said:


> That's the biggest load of misogynistic bullshit I've ever read. From what I've seen MEN are worse drivers for aggressive driving and taking unnecessary risks. Back to your cage, TROLL!


I now know where the GEICO cavemen ended up, on UP.NET ?


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

I am female and I prefer to drive late night. Like others have said; less traffic, people are pretty calm, and it’s generally busy. It also works best with my schedule in my regular life. 

I do get my fair share of drinkers but most are not obnoxious and are simply being responsible. I’ve had a couple pukers, nothing horrible, just on the outside of the car. 

I’ve never felt unsafe. I am very picky as to where I will pick up. I am aware of my surroundings and try to be smart about driving. 

Many people have asked me what my husband thinks of me driving so late. The honest answer is that neither one of us gave it a second thought. I never thought about it being unsafe. I did it on a whim because we needed extra cash. We have a friend who drives occasionally so it gave me the idea. 

Neither one of us knew what to expect as far as the popularity of ride share. We had never used it. To date I’ve taken 3 rides as a pax, all on vacation. He has never take a ride. He continues to be amazed at how Uber/Lyft is so popular and a part of many people’s every day life. 

My husband knows I will be smart about driving and as cautious as possible. He looks forward to my stories and deposits each week. ?


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Feel free to give your honest opinion. We won't judge. Okay maybe a little.
> 
> Is it sexist to say they shouldn't drive after after midnight?


My honest opinion is homelessness and hunger are pretty dangerous too


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

L DaVinci said:


> Or just shoot the aholes and drive.


All jokes aside....I'm THAT chick.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Feel free to give your honest opinion. We won't judge. Okay maybe a little.
> 
> Is it sexist to say they shouldn't drive after after midnight?


It's a equal society do what you want ?

The real question is, is it sexist to say should women ride after midnight. ?









Big girls need love too ??


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> It's a equal society do what you want ?
> 
> The real question is, is it sexist to say should women ride after midnight. ?
> View attachment 373665
> ...


For one of them it is apparently -o: . Look at her though she dgaf. Shes like I'm a big girl and I'm riding this thing. ????


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Clint Torres said:


> Women's tendencies to get distracted, chatty on the phone, looking into the mirrors, combine with the extra dangers from drunks late at night is a disaster. I am all for women driving during the day as even though they are worse drivers then men, it's a necessity...nighttime no way





1.5xorbust said:


> A female driver should have several hundred daytime trips completed before she even entertains the idea of driving after midnight.


More backward thinking.

What if her life circumstances don't allow for driving daytime? Maybe, just maybe she's smart enough not to be bothered with entitled pax in a hurry because they overslept and are late for work and commute hour traffic.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> It's a equal society do what you want ?
> 
> The real question is, is it sexist to say should women ride after midnight. ?
> View attachment 373665
> ...


??? I 100% agree with the bull


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

IR12 said:


> More backward thinking.
> 
> What if her life circumstances don't allow for driving daytime? Maybe, just maybe she's smart enough not to be bothered with entitled pax in a hurry because they overslept and are late for work and commute hour traffic.
> 
> ...


Yes life circumstances might dictate having to drive after midnight.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yes life circumstances might dictate having to drive after midnight.


Women do the impossible - stay up all night with sick kids & still make it to work/school w/o missing a beat so driving after midnight is no challenge if they drive smart.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Clint Torres said:


> Women's tendencies to get distracted, chatty on the phone, looking into the mirrors, combine with the extra dangers from drunks late at night is a disaster. I am all for women driving during the day as even though they are worse drivers then men, it's a necessity...nighttime no way


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Remember


IR12 said:


> More backward thinking.
> 
> What if her life circumstances don't allow for driving daytime? Maybe, just maybe she's smart enough not to be bothered with entitled pax in a hurry because they overslept and are late for work and commute hour traffic.
> 
> ...


Only if every girl told me that after I suggest a midnight ride ?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm sure many women work after midnight . Is it safe? Hell no!!!! But they need that $$$ !!!

Drunk men probably tip them more . They may also feel sorry for them. Just know this, as the night progresses so does the drugging and partying . The freaks come out at night. You could very well be picking up a registered section offender. Only drivers are screened for that .

**meant to say sex offender


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I lived in Florida. I saw no difference really.


Looking at your mug shot I beg to differ ?


----------



## Noexcuse19 (Oct 31, 2019)

Women have every right to drive whenever they want. But should protect themselves properly as lots of crazy stuff happen after midnight!


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

driving with that uber safety button should make anywhere safer right 

as uber owner looks at safty cam in his 60 million dollar home


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

So let me see...

If women are more distracted, who are the ones who can't keep from staring at a woman's boobs? Or at some some woman's butt?

Yeah right, tell me who gets distracted.



O-Side Uber said:


> The freaks come out at night. You could very well be picking up a registered section offender.


Did you know that registered sex offenders are allowed to order Uber trips during daylight hours??


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> So let me see...
> 
> If women are more distracted, who are the ones who can't keep from staring at a woman's boobs? Or at some some woman's butt?
> 
> ...


Um yeah... obviously ?. I'm sorry do you think that night time and day time are equally safe?? There are far less witnesses at night.. and unless cameras have night vision .. they're not much help finding your corpse


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> they're not much help finding your corpse


Happens in the daytime too.

Do you know how many Uber drivers were murdered by sex offenders last year? I don't.

But my bet is that the number is really close to zero.

Do you think it's safe for anyone to drive at night?

And... have you ever tried to get laid by someone you picked up in a bar that same evening?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I drive in a relatively safe town but I wouldn't feel comfortable with my wife driving after midnight.

But I do it all the time. Nearly every weekend until 2 - 3 am and never feel unsafe. All I have is pepper spray as defense. Maybe I'll get mugged or shot one day.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Noexcuse19 said:


> Women have every right to drive whenever they want. But should protect themselves properly as lots of crazy stuff happen after midnight!





Christinebitg said:


> Happens in the daytime too.
> 
> Do you know how many Uber drivers were murdered by sex offenders last year? I don't.
> 
> ...





losiglow said:


> I drive in a relatively safe town but I wouldn't feel comfortable with my wife driving after midnight.
> 
> But I do it all the time. Nearly every weekend until 2 - 3 am and never feel unsafe. All I have is pepper spray as defense. Maybe I'll get mugged or shot one day.


that sounds like an instant divorce if you get shot.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

L DaVinci said:


> that sounds like an instant divorce if you get shot.


Nah, I'm worth more dead than alive. My wife would be happy to collect the 1M.

No really, she _might_ not. But A. I don't fear death _at all _and B. My family would be taken care of.

My only worry is getting permanently injured. I'd rather be dead than paralyzed or mentally disabled.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Nah, I'm worth more dead than alive. My wife would be happy to collect the 1M.
> 
> No really, she _might_ not. But A. I don't fear death _at all _and B. My family would be taken care of.
> 
> My only worry is getting permanently injured. I'd rather be dead than paralyzed or mentally disabled.


Remember, I'm the official Uber driver to HELL ?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

L DaVinci said:


> Remember, I'm the official Uber driver to HELL ?


If God judges me based on shuffle frequency, I might be in trouble.....

But I'd expect him to tell me "Yeah, I'd have shuffled their @ss as well".


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Omega 3 said:


> Women have no honor heh what?


Born yesterday were ya? ?



Invisible said:


> Generalize much? You must be a troll with this post!
> 
> I often wonder if guys like you who have such a one-sided view of women are able to actually get laid.


Generalize? Are you a woman or a white knight soy boy?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Son of the Darkness said:


> Generalize? Are you a woman or a white knight soy boy?


I'm a woman, and have no clue what a white knight soy boy is. Please enlighten me. I need a good laugh today.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Feel free to give your honest opinion. We won't judge. Okay maybe a little.
> 
> Is it sexist to say they shouldn't drive after after midnight?


They're in no more danger than anyone else would be. The world is safer right now than at any period in human history. They can buy a gun tomorrow that would equalize them with any attacker, no matter their size. That being said, they're far more likely to already be banging the guy that is going to kill them, statistically speaking.



Invisible said:


> I'm a woman, and have no clue what a white knight soy boy is. Please enlighten me. I need a good laugh today.


You can google it.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Such a silly question, everyone knows that a woman needs to make herself available to her man at those hours. She should either be cooking in the kitchen or cooking in the bedroom......


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> Such a silly question, everyone knows that a woman needs to make herself available to her man at those hours. She should either be cooking in the kitchen or cooking in the bedroom......


Cooking up a recipe to kick his ass for saying that.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I don't even allow myself to drive after midnight and I'm a male. Too many wrong way drivers here after dark.

This guy hit two cop SUV, I would have stood no chance.

https://www.azfamily.com/video/offi...deo_3d7c67be-149d-52e5-8eb0-93596b36c391.html


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

losiglow said:


> I drive in a relatively safe town but I wouldn't feel comfortable with my wife driving after midnight.
> 
> But I do it all the time. Nearly every weekend until 2 - 3 am and never feel unsafe. All I have is pepper spray as defense. Maybe I'll get mugged or shot one day.


Physically having pepper spray on me has made a huge difference in feeling safe and confidence. I imagine holding it up like "try me mother ****er". I know it's not going to work that way but feeling strong, feels great!



amazinghl said:


> I don't even allow myself to drive after midnight and I'm a male. Too many wrong way drivers here after dark.
> 
> This guy hit two cop SUV, I would have stood no chance.
> 
> ...


Oh ****! Breaks my heart. Seen this type of accident on the news early morning drunk drivers that hit commuters. Parents going out to earn a living for their family. ❤


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Physically having pepper spray on me has made a huge difference in feeling safe and confidence.


Pepper is also an ingredient that a lot of women use for COOKING..... just an FYI....


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> Pepper is also an ingredient that a lot of women use for COOKING..... just an FYI....


Sometimes that isnt really pepper. Is your life insurance up to date?


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

You should have added a third option: It depends on the location and other factors.

As a tall man with a shaved head, a hypothetical passenger who was either intent on crime or open to a crime of opportunity might want the following from me. My car, my wallet, my phone, etc. It's less likely that they want _me_, though that wouldn't prevent them from killing the only witness to their crime.

A female driver who encounters a hypothetical passenger bent on crime also has to worry about the fact that someone might want more than her physical possessions, some of which are insured (the car) and others that can be replaced.

Now obviously the above are worst-case scenarios. All of us have to assess the probability of these scenarios playing out in the hours and locations that we drive. We rideshare drives develop a sense of where we're likely to find passengers, where we're likely to get tips, and where we're likely to meet difficult riders.

I see no reason why a woman couldn't do rideshare safely in the same areas and the same times that men can do it safely. There are electronic tools that one can use, such as sharing real-time location data with a trusted friend or partner through your phone. There are LTE watches that would let one call 911 even if a regular phone is stripped from your possession. And everyone should be using a dashcam so that there's an independent record of those incidents that are inappropriate or verbally threatening but don't lead to the driver completely losing control of the situation.

I believe that the rideshare danger with the highest statistical probability is that of a motor vehicle accident and not the result of the person in your car.


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

Yes, no diggitty. No doubt. Hot female drivers get mega tips.


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

losiglow said:


> If God judges me based on shuffle frequency, I might be in trouble.....
> 
> But I'd expect him to tell me "Yeah, I'd have shuffled their @ss as well".


If you're a Lyft driver I'll have your room reserved right now, Heaven doesn't accept drivers, no exceptions ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

L DaVinci said:


> If you're a Lyft driver I'll have your room reserved right now, Heaven doesn't accept drivers, no exceptions ?


Let me guess then you'll drive him to the cemetery?



libingbing said:


> Yes, no diggitty. No doubt. Hot female drivers get mega tips.


Simple and to the point ?


----------



## L DaVinci (Oct 26, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Let me guess then you'll drive him to the cemetery?


? you know me very well ?


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

libingbing said:


> Hot female drivers get mega tips.


Makes sense. According to those surveyed, close to 45 percent of female Uber and Lyft users prefer a female driver. Apparently the other 55% are heterosexual. ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Son of the Darkness said:


> Makes sense. According to those surveyed, close to 45 percent of female Uber and Lyft users prefer a female driver. Apparently the other 55% are heterosexual. ?


Yes that explains it ??


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I gotta point out the obvious to you:
> 
> The insurance companies all say that women are better drivers. Women pay lower insurances rates than men.


What does that have to do with the OP?

Once a pax punches you in the head, driving records are not relevant.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

L DaVinci said:


> Looking at your mug shot I beg to differ ?


?


----------



## Noexcuse19 (Oct 31, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Nah, I'm worth more dead than alive. My wife would be happy to collect the 1M.
> 
> No really, she _might_ not. But A. I don't fear death _at all _and B. My family would be taken care of.
> 
> My only worry is getting permanently injured. I'd rather be dead than paralyzed or mentally disabled.


Looks like you really are a wise man


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> What does that have to do with the OP?
> 
> Once a pax punches you in the head, driving records are not relevant.


Her response was to someone saying men are better drivers. Crazy talk am I right?


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Her response was to someone saying men are better drivers. Crazy talk am I right?


It's the OP we are discussing.


----------



## Cape67 (May 17, 2016)

Statistically there is no difference, men are just as likely to experience and incident after midnight as women (-0.5%, statistically insignificant, see link below for data) and anyone who suggests otherwise would need to show us some hard data showing otherwise.

Not gender related, but the most dramatic change the 2016 NHTSA data revealed was that 65+ drivers have had a massive jump in fatalities over previous dataset years. I have no idea why this is, some say it may be from older drivers imprinting a 'king of the road' mentality (learning on rural, unpopulated two-lane roads, slow in the left lane is fine ) where younger drivers (25-64) are better able to 'go with the flow' of a packed six-lane road but who knows what the real reason is.
https://crashstats.nhtsa.dot.gov/Api/Public/Publication/812456


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

A punch to the side of the driver's head says Merry Christmas to that nonsense.

I was put in a headlock at 65mph on the freeway. 
We are talking security, not statics.
I was able to defend myself, a smaller person wouldn't have had a chance.

A strong left saved me.
How many ladies even know what that is?

It's dangerous to transport drunks.
Nothing good happens after midnight.
'Nuf said.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> A punch to the side of the driver's head says Merry Christmas to that nonsense.
> 
> I was put in a headlock at 65mph on the freeway.
> We are talking security, not statics.
> ...


Both women and men will have a hard defending themselves against an attack from directly behind. In that case a weapon would benifit both.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Both women and men will have a hard defending themselves against an attack from directly behind. In that case a weapon would benifit both.


Well I just pounded the fool until he decided anywhere but near me was safer for him.
Might have been harder for most women.

I called 911. CHP was there in a couple of minutes. He went to jai on a previous warrent.

The CHP didn't comment on any irregularities after they ran him. They seemed rather pleased they had the idiot.


----------



## Cape67 (May 17, 2016)

Buck-a-mile said:


> A punch to the side of the driver's head says Merry Christmas to that nonsense.
> 
> I was put in a headlock at 65mph on the freeway.
> We are talking security, not statics.


Your hypothesis is a Strawman logically fallacy, based on nothing.
According to RAINN, sexual assaults occur MOST often from 6PM to midnight (43%), LEAST often from midnight to 6AM (24%).
https://www.nolasart.org/statistics.html
And for all heavy crimes overall, the peak hour for aggrivated assault, simple assaults, robberies and murders for under-18 is actually 2PM and for over-18 the peak hour is 8PM.
https://www.ojjdp.gov/ojstatbb/offenders/qa03401.asp?qaDate=2016
There is literally no evidence to suggest that you are statistically any safer at 8PM than you are at 2AM.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Both women and men will have a hard defending themselves against an attack from directly behind. In that case a weapon would benifit both.


Put them through the windshield, **** 'em.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Son of the Darkness said:


> Put them through the windshield, @@@@ 'em.


How would I do that??


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> It's the OP we are discussing.


So you're saying I shouldn't respond to something that's been posted since then?

Seriously?


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> How would I do that??


With your seatbelt on.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Son of the Darkness said:


> With your seatbelt on.


So crash purposefully? Not sure if that's the right strategy?‍♀. I would think I'd have to crash pretty badly for him to go through the windshield?


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

RaleighUber said:


> Women should drive when they want to drive. Nobody should drive when they don't want to drive, or don't feel safe. That's called freedom.
> Is it sexist to say one gender should only drive during certain hours? Yes


No


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

kcdrvr15 said:


> No


I agree it's not sexist. Now would you stop/ put your foot down to a female in your life if they considered RS?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Is it sexist to say they shouldn't drive after after midnight?


"Sexist" has negative nuances eg stereotyping / prejudice / discrimination. Whereas advising my 22 year old daughter not to drive at night would be for the positive reason that I'd want her to be safe. However, if my ex wife wanted to drive after midnight I'd be totally fine with it. So I suppose the advice would depend on how much one likes the person.


----------



## #SayNOtoKILO (Nov 5, 2019)

Yes, if you know the area well enough and you feel safe to do so. Use common sense, and logical decision. This applies to every uber driver be safe out there! If you don't feel you are in a safe area, stop and drive away!


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> How would I do that??


Exactly the point.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Depends on where you are driving. In my area I would say people are fine driving after midnight. Both Men and women.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Feel free to give your honest opinion. We won't judge. Okay maybe a little.
> 
> Is it sexist to say they shouldn't drive after after midnight?


It's not a sexist thing. Driving after midnight is obviously more dangerous for females AND males. My most recent Uber driver says he doesn't work nights. One of my previous Uber drivers said he stopped driving nights after a very uncomfortable threatening experience with two passengers.

Yes females can drive after midnight but the should ONLY do it if they're aware of the increased risks. In my opinion Uber does a terrible job of warning drivers about the dangers and challenges of rideshare.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

goneubering said:


> It's not a sexist thing. Driving after midnight is obviously more dangerous for females AND males. My most recent Uber driver says he doesn't work nights. One of my previous Uber drivers said he stopped driving nights after a very uncomfortable threatening experience with two passengers.
> 
> Yes females can drive after midnight but the should ONLY do it if they're aware of the increased risks. In my opinion Uber does a terrible job of warning drivers about the dangers and challenges of rideshare.


There it is.



Christinebitg said:


> So you're saying I shouldn't respond to something that's been posted since then?
> 
> Seriously?


I'm saying you have the attention span of a gnat.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Should women drive after midnight? I guess it's ok if the ironing is finished.  

Ok, it's just a joke. Please dont pull an ovary.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> *Should Women Drive After MidNight?*


Depends... after midnight, will their vehicle turn into a pumpkin, or a broom?


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

These guys are obviously permanent sufferers of the Hawaiian disease "laka-nookie".
And from the sound of it no cure is in sight for these fools.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Exactly the point.


Maybe I'm not a good representation. Still learning these things. But there are some pretty badass chicks here that know what needs to be done. My hero's ?.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Maybe I'm not a good representation. Still learning these things. But there are some pretty badass chicks here that know what needs to be done. My hero's ?.


My ex-wife was a cop.
Training is the key.
Knowing what to do when.

That takes years.

I went to work with a black eye. When asked what happened I said I was boxing with my wife.
BOXING WITH YOUR WIFE! YOU MONSTER!

Uh no, it was at the police gymnasium, and she kicked my ass.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

kcdrvr15 said:


> No


Sexist - (defn) Adj. attitudes and behavior toward someone based on the person's gender

Care to elaborate on why telling one sex to do something, and telling the other sex the exact opposite is not sexist?


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> So crash purposefully? Not sure if that's the right strategy?‍♀. I would think I'd have to crash pretty badly for him to go through the windshield?


Rollover. He will never mess with anyone again.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Invisible said:


> It's not always about fear, but about statistics. Evening is more dangerous.


But also evenings are alot more fun. Driving during the day can be flat out boring imo.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> But also evenings are alot more fun. Driving during the day can be flat out boring imo.


Driving with no traffic, air is cool, people are chill


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> But also evenings are alot more fun. Driving during the day can be flat out boring imo.


Yes, days can be dull. I do evenings but not normally after midnight on wknds and 9 during the wk. I'd rather have the fun pax I'm dropping off to the bar or event before they get too drunk and would vomit in my car.



Mkang14 said:


> air is cool, people are chill


Air is cool here now during the day. And snow is coming tomorrow. ?


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Air is cool here now during the day. And snow is coming tomorrow. ?


They have been making snow on the ski hill for the past week, hoping to have some runs open by Thanksgiving. We had a dusting last night, more expected late tonight. Wind gusting to 20 today made it definitely feel like winter.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Air is cool here now during the day. And snow is coming tomorrow. ?


This made me happy. It's like christmas is around the corner ?. Before kids Halloween was the best holiday. But now christmas. Love it ❤


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> This made me happy. It's like christmas is around the corner ?. Before kids Halloween was the best holiday. But now christmas. Love it ❤


While I love the Christmas season starting after Thanksgiving, our snow normally doesn't come so early in my part of the state (southeastern). I'm not happy about that! We had snow on Halloween. Some places had 7 inches here.

@Gilby Did it snow by you Halloween?

https://www.wltz.com/2019/11/01/oh-snow-in-milwaukee-on-halloween/


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Lady WaWa said:


> I feel good that I can be there for the women who tell me they are relieved to have a female driver.


I've gotten quite a few of you during my late night rides and am always grateful.
They also wait to see I get in safely.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> No, it's to dangerous


It's less dangerous if you can spell.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Terri Lee said:


> It's less dangerous if you can spell.


Good one. Complete knee slapper.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> But also evenings are alot more fun. Driving during the day can be flat out boring imo.





CJfrom619 said:


> But also evenings are alot more fun. Driving during the day can be flat out boring imo.


I have to admit some of my most amusing rides came off 5th downtown after midnight.

I do enjoy happy drunks, and will provide music, conversation, what ever it takes to keep the happy going until I get them to point B, and maybe a tip.

They were fun.

Now I have conversations about engineering with other engineers. I did that for 20 years already.

Still.... Days are safer.
Drunks suck.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

yes it is sexist to believe woman can't drive at night but men can.

/thread


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

RaleighUber said:


> Sexist - (defn) Adj. attitudes and behavior toward someone based on the person's gender
> 
> Care to elaborate on why telling one sex to do something, and telling the other sex the exact opposite is not sexist?


No, the op didn't ask that in the question. Your reading comprehension needs improvement, so you shouldn't drive either,


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

L DaVinci said:


> If you're a Lyft driver I'll have your room reserved right now, Heaven doesn't accept drivers, no exceptions ?


Sure they do. They get wings, too. Need them to pick up at the gate, drop off in hell, and beat it back outta there to get the next pickup.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Terri Lee said:


> It's less dangerous if you can spell.


There's no reason to be catty.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I'm saying you have the attention span of a gnat.


Because I responded to something posted by other than the Original Poster? That's just silly.



MasterAbsher said:


> Ok, it's just a joke. Please dont pull an ovary.


When you stop thinking with the little head instead of the big one, we'll stop making jokes about that too.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I think the lack of wit in her response shows more about intelligence then anything ?.


No comment.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Invisible said:


> There's no reason to be catty.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Feel free to give your honest opinion. We won't judge. Okay maybe a little.
> 
> Is it sexist to say they shouldn't drive after after midnight?


It's sexist if you have a 14th century mentality


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

I remember a thread on here by a guy who wrote, "Nothing good happens after midnight."

So, yes, I don't think women should drive after midnight. I also don't think men should drive after midnight.

Can't remember his username, but he had an avatar that looked like Paul Kersey from Death Wish. 

https://uberpeople.net/threads/nothing-good-happens-after-midnight.356827/


----------

